# Stolen Car, Yak, rods, Go Pros - Coffs Recovered



## Saltyyak (Feb 20, 2010)

On my way to going Bassing this morning 4:45am I had my car stolen from Boambee East just south of Coffs Harbour.

The car was a white 2001 Toyota Corolla Hatch back (BGS 26G) and it had a brown/camo coloured viking espri on the roof racks (with blue tie downs) and a bunch of tackle inside (shimano sustain / Samaki Allure and Curado / Pen pin point combos) and 2 go Pro cameras.

If by any remote chance some one sees it please PM me or give Coffs Harbour police a call on (02) 6691 0799

I'll post a few pics of what the yak looks like shortly.

Here is what the yak looks like



















Cheers,

Mitch


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

There certainly are some dead set fkn assholes in this world This absolutely sucks and I hope you 
somehow get your stuff back, good luck in the search


----------



## Saltyyak (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheers mate,

The car was recovered today, still with the kayak, just minus my rods and camera gear.

Its with the authorities now.


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

great result lets hope the cops find something to lead them to the culprits


----------



## Aussiefinatic (Jul 22, 2013)

Great work by the NSW police


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been told recently about some guys in a huge white van that drive around and follow cars with kayaks or bikes.

Allegedly they simply follow you, wait for you to stop at a servo or what ever, cut your straps and simply throw the yak in the van and drive off.

Worth bearing in mind.


----------



## Wedge (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Phoenix, I will take note of your thoughts. I have a PA 12 on a 3 Bar roof rack. I think I will try & lock it onto the bars through the pedal gunwale. Any way it was good to see the yak and car recovered.


----------

